# Wanting To Start A Cichlid Tank



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

So im upgrading my piranhas to a 75 or 90 in the near future and would like to use the empty 55 i have for a cichlid tank. i was just looking for some basic advice on which ones can be kept together and how many. I know i want south american cichlids. i was hoping for a jack dempsey, a firemouth, a green terror, and maybe a convict. now the big question is, how many of each can i have? i was thinking 1 dempsey, 2 firemouths, and i was stuck on how many GT's and convicts. also, are they not as messy as RBP's? so would i need as much filtration?

any and all advice would be greatly appreciated guys. thanks!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

myself would stay to only one convict-the 2 firemouths would be ok....Only one GT IMO.Only 1 dempsey (watch it-could get picked)

Filtration wise-cichlids are every bit as messy as Piranha-They require heavy filtration as well


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I would look over these-

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/profile.php?cat=np&id=31

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/profile.php?cat=np&id=33

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/profile.php?cat=np&id=34


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

hey thanks aksirmish, i appreciate the info man!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> hey thanks aksirmish, i appreciate the info man!


Nothing is a concrete answer-
I would certainly wait for more responses and just read over the info and come to your own conclusion.....Central and a few others should be along today (if not busy for the weekend) and give some more advice.......


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

noted.

yeah, i mean i'm not going out today and buying these fish. just an idea of mine and wanted some feedback from more knowledgeable members here. i jumped into piranhas too fast and learned some stuff the hard way. so im going to do my research on this one and take my time.

again, i appreciate the advice man.

those adult gt's look killer!

btw skirmish, weren't you in the army or something? im pretty positive i read that somewhere or saw a picture somewhere.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> noted.
> 
> yeah, i mean i'm not going out today and buying these fish. just an idea of mine and wanted some feedback from more knowledgeable members here. i jumped into piranhas too fast and learned some stuff the hard way. so im going to do my research on this one and take my time.
> 
> ...


No problem-I moved from piranha to cichlids a few years back and certainly couldn't be happier......Much more active and colorful....Tons more personality....and some can be every bit as mean if not meaner(sp) than piranha.....

A high quality GT can easy be a "show" piece for a tank....









No military experience for me(I dont do authority/or being told what to due very well)-Many family members have military backgrounds though......


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> noted.
> 
> yeah, i mean i'm not going out today and buying these fish. just an idea of mine and wanted some feedback from more knowledgeable members here. i jumped into piranhas too fast and learned some stuff the hard way. so im going to do my research on this one and take my time.
> 
> ...


No problem-I moved from piranha to cichlids a few years back and certainly couldn't be happier......Much more active and colorful....Tons more personality....and some can be every bit as mean if not meaner(sp) than piranha.....

A high quality GT can easy be a "show" piece for a tank....









No military experience for me(I dont do authority/or being told what to due very well)-Many family members have military backgrounds though......
[/quote]

haha my fault then man. yeah, they are definitely way more colorful! i just got a job at petsmart and we carry all those cichlids i was talking about getting, and i just really enjoy watching them interact. its pretty cool. but i do love my rbp's as well! so ill just get both









as far as tank size, would 2 firemouths, 1 gt, 1 dempsey, and 1 convict do ok in a 55 for a long while?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

IMHO-Yeah they would do fine
It's more about how the tank is setup and how the fish can or do utilize the space given.......If it's not working out-Just rearrange and go from there.The JD will out grow the 55 eventually-But it will be years and years before you have to worry about that-Gt's get big as well-but that will take a good while-Even if they are decent size-If tank is setup properly-It will work just fine for a good while........


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> IMHO-Yeah they would do fine
> It's more about how the tank is setup and how the fish can or do utilize the space given.......If it's not working out-Just rearrange and go from there.The JD will out grow the 55 eventually-But it will be years and years before you have to worry about that-Gt's get big as well-but that will take a good while-Even if they are decent size-If tank is setup properly-It will work just fine for a good while........


from reading those links you posted, all these cichlids like places to hide. so investing in a bunch of little caves and plants would be a very good idea?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> IMHO-Yeah they would do fine
> It's more about how the tank is setup and how the fish can or do utilize the space given.......If it's not working out-Just rearrange and go from there.The JD will out grow the 55 eventually-But it will be years and years before you have to worry about that-Gt's get big as well-but that will take a good while-Even if they are decent size-If tank is setup properly-It will work just fine for a good while........


from reading those links you posted, all these cichlids like places to hide. so investing in a bunch of little caves and plants would be a very good idea?
[/quote]

Clay plant pots are also a good choice and on the cheaper side.....


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

hmm that could look pretty cool. so just empty clay pots?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> hmm that could look pretty cool. so just empty clay pots?


Yeah...Turn them on side obviously........


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> hmm that could look pretty cool. so just empty clay pots?


Yeah...Turn them on side obviously........
[/quote]

ha yeah i figured that much. thanks again man!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

The clay pots work well. I knock holes in the bottom of mine for escape.


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

Most American type cichlids get rather large. I personally would look into cichlids from the African lakes, more colorful and most don't get as large. Americans are equally as beautiful tho, most of them just need a larger tank.


----------

